# a reason for digging



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Mine would have just barked and cried while looking and jumping on the spot til I got over to find out what it was.


----------



## rmarlow (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for that laugh. What a resourceful doggie!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Mine are on a quest to dig to China. Our yard right now with the rain looks like a mine field. Gonna have a lot of yard work to do this spring! Hoping they get out of this as they age but right now we just fill in the holes each day and wonder where they will dig the next one!


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> Mine would have just barked and cried while looking and jumping on the spot til I got over to find out what it was.


yeah most would do that. Yuki plays by himself and does everything on his own he never bothers anyone unless he has his daily zoomies and tries everything on his own, i get surprised every day cuz of him. he didnt even bark or whine for the ball. my mom noticed him trying to get under the bed since past 2 days, he often does that if his toy has rolled under and gets it back himself. this time the ball had rolled into a place where he couldnt reach, stuck deep in the corner...yet he didnt ask for help and tried to get it back himself by finding a way. i wish he had made some sign. 

he is really good at solving problems lol.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

In my book digging holes in dirt/mud/grass I can live with. Digging into a bed I can't even if it is an old one.

I think trying to get under the bed is a sign he needed help.

Oh the joys of puppyhood. So glad both mom and I run a prison camps with the dogs inside the house.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> I think trying to get under the bed is a sign he needed help.


true but he always does that so we didnt give much thought to it. if he had barked or whined pointing to the place then we would have helped him.

-__- of course...joys of puppyhood...aaah

the hole isnt that deep and is fixable so its nothing to worry about. mom caught him before he made a big mess.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Koda does that too...she will stick her head under the couch, bed, wherever the prize possession is and just lay there until we realize she is halfway under and then we help her. No crying/whining. If we don't come fast enough she comes to find us, gives us that look and starts walking back to the place of the lost toy! They are very smart, Yuki was trying to use his thinking cap to get that ball back!!!


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

baumgartml16 said:


> They are very smart, Yuki was trying to use his thinking cap to get that ball back!!!


totally agree!  hehe i love the way they try to solve things and come up with plans. 

when Yuki was 12 weeks old he couldnt get under the couch anymore if the ball rolled under it. he came up with the plan "go around the couch to reach the ball" in an instant. he didnt try to get under the couch he knew he would hit his head, just stood there staring at the couch for 2 sec then ran off to left and went around grabbed the ball and came back to me. he also gets the shortest and easiest route possible to reach the ball when it rolls under the dining table with all the chairs around it (its pretty much like a maze from a pup's view). he never gets stuck.

:doh: once i let him out when cleaning the house and closed the gate (its a sliding type of gate with nothing to grab on)...he barked a few times then he was standing right in front of me looking all happy tail wagging...i turned around and found he had pushed the gate open enough to let himself through. i had to crate him while cleaning after that. 

sometimes we hear some one knocking on our doors when we are napping. guess who knocked? Yuki he knows he has to tap the door twice or thrice to get us to answer :doh: mom thought it was me and found yuki sitting there, i thought it was mom and found yuki too. we do open the door when he knocks. he knocks mom's door to go potty and my door when he wants toys or treats or wants to play....we never taught him that, he came up with it himself and we understood what it was about 

in our building there is a small area which is unused-no entry allowed to anyone. we have kept a large wooden plank to avoid yuki going there. but Yuki hooks his paw over the plank pulls it until there is enough space for him to pass through and goes there :doh: i ended up nailed the plank to stop him from going there again. 

i love goldens so much <3


----------

